# frog id



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

A friend of mine that lives in Canada was given these baby frogs(that apparently were tadpoles a week ago) and doesn't know what they are....he said they're the size of a dime, have tiny spotting on them and part brown/green.....

The pics didn't come out the best but here they are.....what do you think?


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Look like they could be Pacific Tree Frogs


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Haven't a clue what they are but really cute!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, he says that the Pacific Tree Frog is what they look like!

Thanks a lot  Apparently they're quite common on the west coast, sans the name...


----------

